# LaGrange Co. Indiana 4-H Fair! July 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

LaGrange Co. 51st Annual 4-H Fair on July 17-24, 2004 includes a combine demolition derby. Here is a link:




http://www.lagrangecounty4hfair.com/


----------

